
Who Mourns for Dr. Dobb's? - JoshTriplett
https://blogs.intel.com/evangelists/2014/12/17/mourns-dr-dobbs/
======
nanolith
I fondly remember reading the print editions of both Dr. Dobb's Journal and
the C/C++ User's Journal (later folded into DDJ).

Part of me misses this sort of curated content. Getting an article accepted in
such magazines got one a healthy dose of respect amongst colleagues.

